# How long between BLO and Wax?



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So i'm going to use johnsons paste wax over BLO.....how long do I need to wait?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Once the BLO is dry and not sticky you should be ok. That depends on the temp that its drying at. I'm no pro at it but I would let it dry for a day or so.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I think it would be more like a week before it is cured enough...
The old adage of woodworkers a few centuries ago when using Linseed Oil...

Once a day for a week,
Once a week for a month,
Once a month for a year.

Then after a year, the customer gets the furniture. It's just the nature of the linseed oil.

In the modern world, everywhere except California there is something better. Minwax makes something called Antique Oil Finish. (Or MAOF for short.) It is carried by most Ace Hardware stores. It can be ordered by Lowe's. 

The advantage of MAOF is that it dries in a day and only needs two applications about a day apart. It offers "That Wood Feel" that most people love. The MAOF, when cured can be covered with almost anything. Johnson's Paste Wax only enhances the look and wood feel. MAOF is in a red square-ish can and costs almost $20 a quart can. (Lowes is cheaper)


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are a purist you shouldn't use wax for a long time. You should apply the linseed oil like rrich recommended. If you are going ahead with it a lot would depend on how much linseed oil you applied and the weather conditions it was in while drying. In cool damp weather it's going to dry slower than warm dry weather. Probably the best thing you could use to determine if your piece is ready is to briskly rub the surface with a clean dry cloth and smell the rag and see if it smells like linseed oil. When its odor free it would be ready. It's really not going to make a great deal of difference anyway. If you rush it the solvents in the paste wax are just going to rub a little linseed oil off the surface and replace it with the wax.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, BLO takes some patience to use but it will give you a wonderful finish if applied correctly. IMO there is no reason at all to use wax over the BLO. As said above it may even ruin the finish.

BLO is not ony drying it also react with oxygen and transforms to a solid called linoxyn, but this is a slow process.

Apply the BLO until the wood doesn't take up any more, wipe off the excess and let it dry for at least a week. If you want a really smooth finish then apply another coat and when it's still wet wetsand in the oil to 600 or even 1000 grit. Wipe off the excess and let it dry another week or two. Do the rag test as described and if it's dry polish it with a soft cloth. This will give you a finish that no wax can improve.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

What is the item and how will it be used? BLO is almost worthless as a protective treatment and paste wax is very poor also. There are much better choices for appearance and durability.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a mallet, I don't want a film finish that will chip with use.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a nitrocellolous lacquer on the mallet I have. The finish chips but a fresh coat of lacquer from time to time melts away the damage. You could also do the same thing with shellac.


----------

